# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  3d_Printer_Worker: Hello 3d print board members!

## 3d_Printer_Worker

*Hello 3d print board members! Glad to be able to meet you here. I work at a 3d printer's sales and repair company in Calgary, Canada. As you are able to see, my company sells 3d printers and repair someone else's 3d printers as well. My company also prints objects for anyone who uploads a file to print. If someone would like us to design something and then print it, we will get that done as well. We also sell parts and accessories of 3d printers, rent 3d printers, and host a 3d printing club monthly in Calgary, Canada. By this point, I have developed some products on my own as well, but I haven't completed the whole patent application on any of them yet. Well, that is all I have to introduce for today, and again, glad to be able to meet you all here!*

----------


## firsly

Hi! Glad to see professionals here)

----------

